# 7 Random Things About You!



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Tell us 7 random things about you that we might not already know.

Here are mine…

- I am left handed.
- I am not very tall.
- My sleeping habits are not ruled by the clock.
- I get cold when temperatures fall below 70.
- The smell of fresh brewed coffee brings me comfort.
- Finding my keys and cell phone is a never ending search.
- My youngest daughter is getting married Saturday.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

-I rule
-I rule more
-I love my kids but id like to beat them sometimes
-I like caramel apples. With peanuts of course. Granny Smith apples. 
-i hate Alabama football
-I like just about any kind of meat
-I like to build just about anything I can practically use


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

- Very handsome
- Highly educated
- Filthy rich
- Incredibly successful
- Overly generous
- Painfully modest
- Unequivocally honest

Congrats to you and your daughter


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Congratulations Cricket.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you kdc68 and Karson! It is an outdoor wedding up in the Texas Hill Country.

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

I am rarely wrong
I have enough body hair to weave a Navajo rug. 
I always measure twice. 
I am estaticly happy.
I enjoy telling stories, some of them true. 
Cold is my enemy, rain and cold unbearable.
I have three grandchildren.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm losing my hair I think.
I taught jr. high for 30 yrs.
I paint portraits
I play classical guitar
I have a wife I've known 40 yrs and she's my best friend
I've got two wonderful daughters
I love Maine as a place to live.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

*1.* I Shot my first duck when I was 8 years old

*2.* I love eating red beans and rice

*3.* Started fishing around 4 years old









*4.* Red beans and rice make me fart a lot

*5.* My favorite car was my 1967 Mercedes 250se coupe cause it had a lot of wood trim inside









*6.* We had red beans and rice for dinner tonight

*7.* My cat likes red beans also


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

My 7 are…..

1. I am old
2. I am worn out
3. I am a kind of loner except for family
4. I would rather eat a good corn tamale than anything else
5. I can eat Japalenos by the spoonful. 
6 I really enjoy making band saw boxes
7. I grow Bonsai trees for fun and selling.
7 1/2. I have fallen in love with Beetle Kill Pine (Thanks to Monte)

So I fudged a bit. I'm old and have earned it.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

1. I have two master of music degrees (guitar performance and teaching music)
2. I played Carnegie Hall in 2010 on classical guitar premiering a new composition
3. My first language was Swedish
4. I am a full time guitar and orchestra teacher in high school
5. I have played bass, guitar (classical, acoustic, electric) mandolin, and banjo in many musicals 
6. I commercial fish (squid, herring, and bunker) in the summer
7. Anything over 70 degrees Fahrenheit I consider too hot (I love the cold)


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Greg, I hadn't laughed that hard in a very long time brought tears to my eyes laughing, thanks!

Congrats Cricket

1. I was fortunate to retire at the age of 50 4 years ago. 
2. I've never been married and no kids. 
3. I like to ride my Harley
4. I quit smoking 18 years ago
5. I like to drink wine
6. I like having breakfast with my 81 year old dad
7. My dog walks me every morning.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

1- Used to love working with disturbed and dangerous youth.
2- Don't like disturbed and dangerous adults.
3- Excessively reclusive
4- Love nature
5- Dreamer
6- Like jumbojack, if I could transplant the hair on my back to my head, I'd look like a hippie. 
7- My daughter also got married on the hills of TX near New Braunfels.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

1. I am colorblind
2. I got married at 21, just celebrated 10 yrs married, and still going strong
3. I lived in Chile for two years while I was 19 and 20.
4. I am a physicist specializing in acoustics, and am a total nerd about sound/audio/music
5. My first woodworking project was a pencil holder for a family member for Christmas when I was 7 or 8, and it was horrendous.
6. I spent a summer designing sound systems for a German firm that is a world leader in large scale sound system design.
7. I don't really read for pleasure, I read to learn. This bugs my wife to no end.

BONUS - I am the goofy parent, so the kids always come to me when they really want to do something.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have 4 brothers
3 of my brothers work more hours than I do
At age 85, my mother still chooses to work several hours a day on her painting
I have leukemia but don't change my life because of it
I have gone to Russia and I am in the process of bringing a lady over to marry. 
I am a loner somewhat and most of my friends are through LJs
I work a full time job besides my woodworking


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Red beans with chunky ham or sausage. It's the gift that keeps on giving. Just ask my wife.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am very much in love with my wife Bronwen married at twenty years old, forty three years ago and would do it all again.
I consider myself a very private person but love nearly everyone including some people who have treated me badly over the years mostly family strangely enough
I retired a while back and mostly my retired life revolves around my two workshops metal and wood.
I adore and love my three sons and my daughter in law and two grandchildren Reuben and Rhiannon beautiful.
I was working in orthodontics including a five year stint in Germany where I worked in a private clinic.
When I was a young man I was very heavily involved with the church and found that christianity/chuch was great but it had one massive flaw it was run by human beings.I no loger am involved with religeon it took me untill recently to get over the guilt I never took my boys once to church and they thank me for it today.
I am only ever involved with two sites on the computer this one and an engineering forum .I have been there for many years.
I now try to enjoy myself as much as possible and Bronwen and I are still very much in love I have never been apart from her except when I go into hospital.Neihter have I been unfaithful she is my only one LOl and I don't care who knows.LOve you guys have fun Alistair


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

1.i have 1 awesome daughter.wanted more but god had other plans.
2.been married almost 16 years.
3.i work WAY to much.
4.i like being alone much of the time.except with my daughter.
5.love woodworking,just not getting any better at it.
6.love old cars and trucks.especially 4 wheel drives.
7.love me some alabama football.

congratulations on the wedding cricket.


----------



## matt5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here are mine…
Cricket, mine are similar to yours

- I am left handed.
- I am very tall.
- My sleeping habits are not ruled by the clock.
- I get cold when temperatures fall below -20F.
- The smell of fresh brewed coffee brings me comfort.
- Finding my keys and cell phone is a never ending search.
- My youngest daughter is to be born the end of september.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I was 10 and upset for a month when my metal German Luger replica cap gun went missing.
In dreams I've looked in a mirror about 3 times and have seen 3 different people who I knew were me.
I still miss riding my motorcycle, which was about 22 years ago.
I can be bribed very easily with fresh barbequed meat or almond croissants.
I witness strong patterns or things happening in 2's on a daily basis, usually within an hour of each other.
I have had 6 very different working carreers/jobs in the last 29 years.
I hate walking. I'd rather be longboarding or cycling.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

1. I love the *smell *of coffee … but I DONT like it in my mouth! (Same with pipe tobacco)
2. I *hate *that I still have to work. (My plan at 20 was to be retired by 50… yeah right! )
3. I wish I had gone to college. Had the chance when I first got married (1974) but decided that I needed to earn money to raise my new young family was more important)
4. When I was 20 I had about *FIFTEEN *W-2's stapled to my income tax return. (Up till I was about 35 or so, you BETTER NOT piss me off at work, because I'll start a new career tomorrow! 
5. As I look back I realize if I had kept my temper (and my *mouth*) in check, I could have been retired from TWO JOBS by now! 
6. I often wonder how different my life would have been if I had joined the military after high school. (In 1970 the draft was in full swing and I had no doubt that I would have been shipped straight to Viet Nam, and quite honestly… that FEAR kept me from enlisting)
7. I played the Saxophone all thru junior and senior high school, and I WISH I had kept it up.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

wow….....


----------



## gt0915 (Jun 3, 2014)

1. Born in 1973 (41 Yo but don't feel like an old fart…more like a 29 yo!!!)
2. Married for 13 years and have a 5 yo daughter Abby
3. Wife thinks she has 2 kids as I NEVER act my age (and get my daughter into trouble!!!)
4. I'm short and over weight (5"6' @ 85Kg/187 Lb)
5. My wife is tall and got a GREAT figure (6"1' a natural blonde and 78Kg/171Lb)
6. Metal engineering/fabrication/welding background but love to work with wood as well
7. Have broken the same leg 3 times in almost the same spot


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

1. Recently started back going to church and I am glad I did. 
2. Remodeled a few houses over the years.
3. Two kids (we got lucky 1 girl and 1 boy)
4. December will be 10 years of marriage to my wife
5. Grandfather will have been gone 11 years in December, I miss him much and the stuff he used to tell me when I was younger I now understand.
6. New to woodworking
7. Found most of my tools via craigslist and borrowed some from the best brother ever.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

1. I've only been clean shaven 3 times since I first grew a beard. (at age 1)..........lol
2. My Uncle Herman got me interested in woodworking when I was about 14. (a lot of years in-between was nil) unfortunately.
3. I like Coors Light Beer
4. I like Guinness Draught
5. I really am a dabler of all, but, master of none.
7. I know the 7 bad words, according to George Carlin by heart. They are: (i don't wanna say em out loud)


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for all the congrats! Here is a picture (from my cell phone) as she got ready…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

A beautiful bride. Congrats to the new couple


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

1. I'm pushing the outer boundaries of my youth at 74.
2. I haven't done anything I'm exceedingly proud of or exceeding ashamed of. 
3. I've been sailor, owned a furniture store, been a bank manager, managed a North Sea oil base, and was a financial analyst/advisor (with emphasis on the anal part of analysis) for an oil company.
4. I used to be highly skilled at eating with chopsticks, now I've learned to eat gravy with a fork in Norway.
5. I never lie (mainly because I'm not very good at it).
6. I was once on track towards getting rich, that was before I started buying woodworking tools.
7. I am a member of an almost unbelievable family who all get along well together and enjoy each other's company.

Congratulations on the forthcoming wedding Cricket. I hope your daughter's marriage will be long and happy one.


----------



## briar (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Very happily married 33 years.
2. I love my retirement even though I still new at it.
3. I love my Harley Tri-Glide.
4. I make some of my own clothes. Am building new sewing room at the moment.
5. I am concerned about the loss of freedoms so many of us fought for and a lot of us died defending.
6. Sometimes I injure myself by doing-it-myself when know I should buy the beer and….
7. I will post some of my projects someday, I promise.
7 1/2. I'm old too and can fudge another one. The last time i shaved my beard, i felt like i was shaving a stranger so grew it back.


----------



## FaTToaD (Oct 19, 2009)

1. I play guitar, bass, banjo, and mandolin (though guitar is the only one I'm good at)
2. I spend a lot of my free non-woodworking time listening to music and discovering new bands (blues, bluegrass, alt-country, red dirt)
3. I have a BS in Computer Engineering (minor in math) and I do systems engineering on unmanned systems for the Navy (as a civil servant)
4. As a child I wanted to be major league pitcher (not now) or a Navy pilot
5. I'm a registered Cherokee, have goodbye in Cherokee tattooed on the inside of my right arm, and have several books on famous Cherokee relatives
6. I'm related to Washington Irving (author of Sleepy Hollow, Rip Van Winkle, etc.)
7. Come September my wife and I will have our first child, and it's a girl!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Congratulations FaTToaD!


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are my 7:

1 I have about 7,300 days left until I retire and do woodworking full time. That is both sooo long from now, and what seems to be only next week.

2 I flunked out of college, but still was able to pull it together and graduate (barely, but still).

3 I have always learned more from my failures and mistakes than from my successes.

4 I would rather be lucky than good.

5 I am an accomplished potter

6 I would have married my wife on our first date. She, however, was not so sure and made me wait 5 years. We have been married 14 years.

7 I like looking at tool porn. I have no plans to reform this habit, thank you very much

Greg


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

The Fridge "-i hate Alabama football"

You are a good man sir.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

1. I'd rather build stuff out of wood, than watch or play sports. Since kidhood.
1.5. I love building stuff out of wood I get for free.
2. I'm always on the lookout for free wood.
3. LEGO is my other hobby.
4. I've built a roof rack (out of wood), so I can haul lumber (that won't fit in the trunk) on top of my car. A ratchet strap run thru the rear windows, just rear of the B pillars, secures both rack and load.
4.5. My car has a stained glass window (driver's side wing).
5. Petra is my fave rock band.
6. I think for myself.
7. If I found a cave under my back yard, I would have turned it into a woodshop.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

You sound almost as fanatical as me splatman.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

1.
I have been married to Bronwen my wonderful friend for forty three years on august 14 th this year i still adore her without hesitation. She is the only woman I have ever slept with incidently and I am not ashamed to admit that, I had extrmely difficult parents My Dad used to beat me mercilessly on many occasions as a child right up to my teens. Sometimes he would hit my faceas a young boy so hard I was deaf in one ear for a few hours with just a whistleing -buzzing sensation.My Mother was a compulsive liar and she was very mercenary with money even charged me for the electricity when I took a bath.Seriously I lie not.And that is only the tip of the iceberg.
2
Bronwen was the first person who showed me what real love was all about I had neverwitnessed it at home .( I don't mean sex either) love ,and I proposed to her after knowing her for three days.However she was telling me to wait as I was only nineteen years of age she was twenty four but I had made my mind up and we were married about six months later when I finally turned twenty in 1971 .
3 
We waited five years and alistair our first son was born on may 18th a day before my birthday on may the nineteenth,1976 we had eventually three sons that we simply live for and adore without question.They all went to university Alistair did Law and got an honours degree in that my middle son Russell studied medicine and is currently a consultant in Psychiatry as is his wife we have two grandchildren Reuben aged now five years and Rhiannon aged one year. Ewen my youngest studied journalism.
4
We have lived in Scotland most of our married life apart from a stint in Germany were we lived for five years.
5
I was diagnosed with parkinsons at the young age of forty five or slightly younger and Bronwen around the same time got cancer she had a tumour the size of a small prawn removed from her neck it turned out to be malignent but to date has not returned or spread.we both retired that year.
6
I do all the cooking at home as Bronwen does not enjoy cooking and I do.To make up for this she does the washing up I offered to buy her a dish washing machine many times but she will not hear a word of it and does them by hand.
7
Before we retired we bought a large hotel large for here in Dunoon with twenty five bedrooms we sold this when we retired. As you know I built two workshops one small one single garage size for machining and a much larger one for my woodworking including room to design and make my own smaller pieces of furniture and am an avid woodturner too .I have three lathes a small one for pen making,and a a dedicated bowl turning lathe with a big bowl capacity, this has a short bed eighteen inch between centres. Aalso I have a big lathe with six foot between centres all the lathes are modern and the two bigger ones are three phase and run through a phase invertor with full speed control . Bronwen on retirement decided to write as she is very clever with a Degree in English and she went back to Glasgow University about twenty years ago and did an honours masters degree in Russian language and Celtic civilization studues. She has written to date about eight books and had them published.I also went to university and did a bachelor of science in Psychology jut to prove to myself I could do it LOL Aliustair


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

1. Left handed as well…
2. I am related to a Salem witch from the witch trials.
3. Married with one child (so far)
4. I am 29 years old
5. I teach high school math to pay the bills
6. I have ridden my bicycle across America (Anacortes, WA-> Westerly, RI) with my dad
7. I enjoy a good round of golf when I can sneak away from the family.


----------

